# Cichlids turning black?



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a Parrotfish that recently stated to get balck on it's tail. It started on the edge and now covers about 20% of the tail. I assumed this was just a normal color change for the fish (it did, however, happen within a few days). I noticed this morning that my firemouth now has the same black edge on his tail. Is this something I should be concerned about? The fish seem healthy with good appetites.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I done some searching around and the only references I could find to this were related to diet. Hopefully you will figure it out soon.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I read that spirenella can cause this. There is some in the pellets (Wardley's Cichlid) but not a lot.


----------



## adieu (Jan 26, 2006)

I've had this happen to my Africans before. Just change the food and the black eventually fades away.


----------

